# 17 wk Female Dwarf Nederland Needs a good home



## SofiaC (Apr 23, 2009)

We have a lovely Female Dwarf Nederland Rabbit called Lucy who is 17 weeks old.. We have had her for 3 weeks and adore her but unfortunatly my son has an allergy to her and we have been advised by the doctor to try to rehome her.

Even though Lucy was intended to be a house rabbit after a week we moved her outside thinking this may improve his allergy but it hasnt and he cant go outside at all due to it.

If anyone has a good home for Lucy please email at [email protected]. I live in Stevenage Hertfordshire.

Thank you
Sofia
xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh im sorry to hear this, where did you get her from?

You could try and rehome her here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre be careful advertising on placing like freeads some buns end up as someones pet snakes food :frown:


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

wheres stephenage ?
we are looking for a new female rabbit


----------

